# Underground fence



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Has anyone had any experience or reccommendations about purchasing an underground fence (wire) to keep a dog in the yard?

Thanks.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Jeez Ref, I just gave mine away. But it sure worked good once he got used to it.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Dick,

What kind did you have?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry I missed your question.  I think it was an Innotek. I dug it down with a lawn edger and spliced in some small telephone wire to extend the loop.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF it worked well why did you get rid of it?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Gus quit falling in love. The only time he would "break" the fence was when the UPS truck came in the yard. The UPS driver always gives the dogs biscuits, and Gus was damned if he'd miss out on his biscuit, so he'd take the shock. The driver gave the boys biscuits so they wouldn't climb up in his truck and sit on the seat.

I gave the fence to a neighbor. His golden would go over to a construction site and retrieve the worker's lunch boxes. The novelty wore off for the workers.


----------

